# spawn log white hmpk x gold hpmk



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

ive been conditioning these guys 2 and a half weeks its time i set up the breeding tank 2 weeks ago these fish were imported by junglist from tmt
and now there all mine lol here are the pics

heres the male 








and heres the female


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Did they breed successfully yet? Very nice. I would be interested if you can ship lol.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

Really pretty fish! Can't wait to see how this spawn turns out


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Beautiful pair! These babies are going to look amazing


----------



## phikhanhs (Jul 25, 2011)

good luck on your pair


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

thanks guys i just released her hopefully by morning fingers crossed
ill post pics in the morning


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your pair is beautiful. Good luck!


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

had to switch out the female 2 days nothing but he has such a nice bubble nest so the part of the female will be played by miss bling bling shes in a pepsi bottle till dark ill realese her then heres her pic shes an import fancy dragon she came from Phusit on ab 

this is her the first day i got her








this is her last week


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Wow, I love them female.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

Nice girl! I would have liked to see the gold spawn but still a nice marble girl


----------



## TheOnlyCanvas (Feb 28, 2013)

I hope this spawn works out for you. I'd love to see how the babies turn out!


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

just released the marbled dragon she whent right under the cup


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

at midnight i checked them he was trying to wrap her but couldnt get 
6am i go and check ive never seen something like this she ate the male i found a fin guess im pairing her off with my giant


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

oh. well that sucks. sorry about the male


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Are you sure she ate him? That seems kind of crazy. Unless i am reading wrongly.


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

a skeliton and 1` fin everything else gone eyes gone it was the worst thing ive every seen still a bit in shock


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Wow. Ok now thank you say there is a skeleton that is just crazy. I've never even hear of that before


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

Weird. Maybe he shouldn't be bred....


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Do you mean she? He is obviously not going to breed again... I agree that she should definatly not be bred again.


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

LoL sorry it really is not funny but I just picture your utter shock.


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

dude ima try only with a giant that was 3.5 when i bought him but hes closer to 4 inches now


----------



## acominghome (Apr 19, 2013)

titolatino1970 said:


> ive been conditioning these guys 2 and a half weeks its time i set up the breeding tank 2 weeks ago these fish were imported by junglist from tmt
> and now there all mine lol here are the pics
> 
> heres the male
> ...


...what can i say...lovely...


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your pretty male! Female is gorgeous sounds like if you were to try her again it would have to be a very aggressive male.... maybe too risky to try her again, how lond did you condition her? How long was she in the breeding tank before you released her?


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

Yes I did mean she. I would not risk it honestly. Maybe put them in in the morning so you can watch all day and if you see any signs take her out and spare them both the trouble.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. Maybe he died and then she ate his dead remains instead of eating him alive


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

I think that's more likely. Possible she killed him, yes but she probably didnt eat him alive.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

OMG how awful!


----------



## SerenaRena (Apr 27, 2013)

wow, very beautiful fish


----------

